# Gaming Rig



## CHALLENGER (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Friends....I want to purchase pc for gaming. For games like...Counter Strike, NFS, Fifa, GTA, So i want good rig for playing this games but my budget is not too high so plez suggest me some good rig with low price.

I don't want to play games at high settings. Medium grafix with good resolution is fine for me.

Please Help..Thanks.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 2, 2011)

Seriously whats a low budget??
40k?
20k?
10k?

Also do you need a Monitor etc??

Fill the Questionnaire.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Feb 2, 2011)

40k to 50k....Ya all stuff. { Actually Budget is not fix yet but if u give me suggestions on good game rig with lowest possible price then i will decide other things }

Amd Rig is ok if its good for gaming.

====================================================

Monitor  =  Better  =  

Cabinet  =  Good  =  

Motherboard  =  Better  =  

Processor  =  Best  =  

RAM  =  Better  =  

PSU  =  Better  =  

GPU  =  Best  =  

UPS  =  Good  =  

Keyboard  =  Good  =  

Mouse  =  Good  =  

Headphones  =  Good  =  

Joystick  =  Good  =  

=====================================================


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 2, 2011)

AMD X4 640 @ 4.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 4.5k
Sapphire HD 6850 Toxic @ 10.5k
Corsair 1333MHz 4GB @ 2.3k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
Dell ST2220L @ 8.7k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
APC 1.1KVA @ 5k
LG DVD Sata @ 0.9k
Altec Lancing VS2621 @ 1.5k
KB/Mouse @ 1k
Total @ 47.1

Can play pretty much any game on high.

PS I can maybe fit a Sandybridge rig in this budget but you'll have to wait for 2 months as their is a slight problem with Intel Mobos.

Get Xbox 360 Controller for Windows for 1.3k


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 2, 2011)

didn't you make plans for a 200k PC about 4 months ago?
what happened?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 2, 2011)

AMD Phenom II x4 955BE @ 6.7k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4k
Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB @ 2.3k 
Sapphire HD6870 @ 13k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG Sata DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.5k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k
Dell ST2220L @ 8.5k
APC 800VA @ 3.5k
Altec Lancing VS2621 @ 1.5k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.2k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k

Total - 50.2k


----------



## vickybat (Feb 2, 2011)

^^ i would suggest a 1055t instead of 955be in the above config. The reason is the x6 is bit better in multithreaded apps and can be used in a gaming rig. The 6870 will take care of all gaming requirements.

The rest of the config is fine. Since sandybridge is out of the picture for a while, x6 chips make a bit of sense of futureproofing. Games are going to utilise more than 4 cores and crysis 2 is a big example.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2011)

X6 if he is ready to OC. for gaming (he taken the names of game only) X4 is better. high clock. also i feel Crysis 2 maybe the only exception this yr. but low clock speed may hamper his gaming needs.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 2, 2011)

^^ I don't thing there will be that much loss in frame rates between 955be and 1055t. Max 4-5fps here and there. Exceptions like crysis 2 will continue to pour in.

No point in going for amd quadcores now and x6 is the only option because sandybridge is out of the picture for a while.

1055t is a wonderful processor and op can't go wrong with it. Also try to fit a 1065t or 1075t if possible.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Feb 2, 2011)

Ohh Great....Thanks for help.

Both Configuration r good. Another thing is waiting for 2 months is possible for me.

Why Sandybridge rig is good then above 2 Configurations?

Plez if possible explain me this Sandybridge rig in more detail.


----------



## abirthedevil (Feb 2, 2011)

sandybridge outperforms every processor before it in everything, i5 2500k which costs 11k ish gives previous generations extreme series costing 50k ish a run for its money and some at the moment sandybridge chipsets have a problem so its suggested to wait it out till intel fix it also in a couple of months prices would go down a fair bit check sandybridge review below The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 2, 2011)

if you can wait 2-3 months go with sandybridge. wait for new mobos. till then expand your budget. 

will you overclock?


----------



## CHALLENGER (Feb 2, 2011)

Ya 2/3 month waiting is ok. Nope i am not going to overclock coz i really don't want to spend money on cooling 

If i go for sandy bridge then which processor is better then amd x4 & with same price ?

--------------------------

If i go for ......

Dell IN 2020M = 6.5k
FSB SAGA ll 500w = 2.5k
Seagate 250gb HDD = ? [ Don't want much space. 250gb is more then enough. ]

Give me suggestions on above products... Thanks.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 2, 2011)

All sandybridge quad cores are a lot better than current amd x4's and even x6's.

*i5 2400*, *i5 2500* and *i7 2600* are the hottest processors currently. Wait for the newer revised boards and pick your processor according to the budget.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Feb 2, 2011)

=================================

About MB .... I don't want USB 3 & Sata lll. USB 2 & Sata ll is more then enough so is there any good mb with little low price ??


----------



## vickybat (Feb 2, 2011)

^^ don't buy sb motherboards now. Wait for the revised ones to arrive.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Feb 3, 2011)

No actually i am talking about mb for AMD processor. If i go for AMD x4 955BE then which MB is good with only usb 2.0 n SATA ll at low price ???

If I am going to purchase pc b4 sandy bridge then is this configuration ok ???


====================================================

Monitor = Dell IN 2020M = 6.5k

Cabinet = NZXT Gamma = 2k

Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H = 4k

Processor = AMD Athlon II X4 640 =  5k

RAM = Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB = 2.5k

PSU = FSB SAGA ll 500w = 2.5k

GPU = Sapphire HD 6850 Toxic = 10.5k

HDD  =  Seagate 500GB 7200.12 = 1.8k

UPS = APC 800VA = 3.5k

Keyboard = Logitech KB-200 = 0.5k

Mouse = Logitech MX518 = 1.2k

Headphones = Any = 0.5k

Joystick = Any = 0.5k

Total = 41K Approx.

=====================================================

Any Suggestions ?????


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 3, 2011)

I would spend a bit more on the PSU mate...try for a VX450 ?


----------



## CHALLENGER (Feb 3, 2011)

What about Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5770 / 1GB GDDR5  @ 7.8k ??? so that i will go for Corsair VX450. Medium settings is ok for me for high end games & i think dirt 2 game is coming with this card which is nice.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 3, 2011)

first you decide please. sandybridge or phenom


----------



## asingh (Feb 3, 2011)

He will game @ 1600x900. So keep that in mind. Even a HD5xxx series mid - range can pull that off. Regarding waiting for SB or not, should not make a difference of to much.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Feb 4, 2011)

Yehhh for now 4get about SB n give me nice amd configuration in 40k....Thanks.

==========================================

Please give me some suggestions with AMd Config. As asingh says I am going to play on 1600x900 resolution so which GPU suites me best ? If u drop some bucks in GPU so that purchasing Corsair vx450 is possible for me.

My last confirm budget = 40k [ Plez don't go over 40k ]

My few requirements...

About Monitor : 19/20" is more then enough. If u have any suggestion except Dell 2020M plez let me know.

About processor : Good quad core under my budget.  Athlon or phenom ?

About Motherboard : Don't want USB 3.0 or SATA lll 6gbps.

About Mouse : Logitech MX518 is very nice mouse but if any other low price n with 2 side keys mouse is fine for me.

About Joystick : I think i am going for Zebronics. Nice joystick with 2 vibrator motors @ 0.4k approx


----------



## d3p (Feb 4, 2011)

CHALLENGER said:


> No actually i am talking about mb for AMD processor. If i go for AMD x4 955BE then which MB is good with only usb 2.0 n SATA ll at low price ???
> 
> If I am going to purchase pc b4 sandy bridge then is this configuration ok ???
> ====================================================
> ...



Dude check whether this is feasible or Not ??


Monitor : Asus VW190DE 18.5" Wide Screen LCD Monitor - Rs. 5.5k
Cabinet : Cooler Master Elite 342 - Rs. 1.8k

Processor: AMD Athlon II X4 645 - Rs. 5.5k

Mobo: Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H - Rs. 4k

Ram : Corsair XMS3 DDR3 (1x4B) CMX4GX3M1A1600C9 1600MHz - Rs. 2.5k

HDD: Seagate 500GB 7200 - Rs. 1.8k

PSU: Seasonic 520W S12II-520 W/80+ - Rs. 3.5k

GPU: XFX HD 5770 1GB - Rs. 8.5k [min 450w for 5770 & 500w for 6850] Decide !..

UPS: Microtek 600va - Rs. 2.5k
        Microtek 1 KVA - Rs. 3k 
        APC 880VA - Rs. 3.5k [Decide based on your budget]

Drives : Sony 24x DVD Rewriter - Rs. 800.00 [I believe you don't want a drive as its not in your list, but still take it, you won't regret back]

Keyboard : Logitech Classic Keyboard - Rs. 500.00
Mouse : Logitech USB 300 - Rs. 300.00

Headphone : Phillips SHP2000 - Rs. 600.00

Gamepad : Zebronics or Frontech - Rs. 500.00

Note: Save money & get a good PSU, in order to overclock & become futureproof, instead of spending thousands on Keyboard & mouse.

If a used 5770 is fine with you then check these link out. 
Link *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/136540-xfx-ati-radeon-hd5770-1-gb-sale.html

Min - 38.3k
Max - 42k ++


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 4, 2011)

AMD Athlon II x4 635 @ 4.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4k
G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ * 2 @ 2k
Sapphire HD6850 @ 10k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP saga II 500W @ 2.1k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
Benq G2220HD 22 " @ 7.3k
Razer Abyssus Mirror @ 1.4k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
APC 650VA @ 2.6k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 40k


----------



## vickybat (Feb 4, 2011)

^^ Is fsp 500 safe for 6850? I think vx 450 will be safer bet.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 4, 2011)

^^ yup. better opt for Corsair VX450W or i think even CX400W will make a better buy. FSP will handle but quality isn't of Corsair's standard.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 4, 2011)

yup cx400w will be fine. easily handle. just 0.4k more.
but i think saga II 500w will also be sufficient.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Feb 4, 2011)

*Plez kindly check my post no. 22*

I don't want monitor above 20". Dell in2020m looks fine for me. 20" n led with low power consumption (25w Max) where Benq G2220HD 22" is eating 42w max.

I will prefer corsair ram n PSU by saving money on monitor.

Don't want dvd writer. I all ready having 2 writer 

For my 20" monitor i think Sapphire HD 5770 is more then enough @ 7.8k & which comes with Dirt 2 game 

I will prefer NZXT Gamma for good air cooling solution.

=====================================================

=====================================================
Monitor = Dell IN 2020M = 6.5k
Cabinet = NZXT Gamma = 2k
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H = 4k
Processor = AMD Athlon II X4 640 = 5k
RAM = Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB = 2.5k
PSU = Corsair vx450 = 3.5k
GPU = Sapphire HD 5770  =  8k
HDD = Seagate 500GB 7200.12 = 1.8k
UPS = APC 800VA = 3.5k
Keyboard = Logitech KB-200 = 0.5k
Mouse = Logitech MX518 = 1.2k
Headphones = Any = 0.5k
Joystick = Any = 0.5k


Total = 40K Approx.
======================================================

Any Suggestion on above configuration ???

I am specially confuse with motherboard n Processor. Athlon or phenom ?
& Gigabyte or MSI ???

I think i prefer AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz @ 7k & going to adjust money on some other parts. Any Suggestion ?


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 3, 2011)

Plez help me again......I want sandy bridge configuration for gaming pc..same budget 40k

& tell me also may i go for amd or sandy bridge ???


----------



## masterkd (Mar 3, 2011)

Processor-Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.5k
Motherboard-Intel DH67BL @ 5.9k
Hard Disk- Seagate 1TB @ 2.7k
Ram - G. Skill 2x2GB 1333MHz @ 2.3k
PSU - Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
Cabinet - NZXT Gamma @2k
Monitor- Dell IN2020 @ 6.5k (try to get BENQ G2220HD @ 7.3k)
GPU-Saphire 6850 @10k
LG 22x SATA DVD RW @ .9k

you can reduce GPU to fit it in your budget!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 3, 2011)

Processor-Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.5k
Motherboard-Intel DH67BL @ 5.9k
Hard Disk- Seagate 500GB @ 1.7k
Ram - Transcend 1x4GB 1333MHz @ 2.1k
PSU - FSB Saga II @ 2.5k
Cabinet - NZXT Gamma @2k
Monitor- Dell IN2020 @ 6.5k 
GPU-Saphire 6850 @10k
LG 22x SATA DVD RW @ 0.9k

Total = 41 k (approx)

________________________
My PC config : Intel core i3 2.93 Ghz, 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz, Intel DH55TC, XFX Radeon 5670 1 GB GDDR5, LG DVD writer, SAMSUNG 17" LCD (4:3).


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2011)

Intel Core i5 2400@9500
Intel DH67CL@6500
Kingston 2*2gb DDR3 @ 2200
Sapphire HD6850@10000
WD/Seagate 500GB @1700
LG 22X @900
Corsair VX450W	@3600
CM Elite 310@1500
Dell IN2020 @ 6500

total @ 42k


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 3, 2011)

Intel Core i5 2400 @9500
Intel DH67CL @6500 <--Check for the B3 (fixed) version of the mobo. 
Corsair 2x2GB DDR3 @2300 <--Forget Transcend/Kingston. Corsair is the way to go.
Sapphire HD6850 @10000
Seagate 500GB @1700
LG 22X DVD-RW @900
Corsair VX450W @3600
CM Elite 310 @1500
Dell IN2020 @6500

Total -- 42500


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 4, 2011)

guys actually i am getting confused after seeing 4 identical rigs.! what are main differences? 

gaurav there is no problem with kingston.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 4, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> guys actually i am getting confused after seeing 4 identical rigs.! what are main differences?



No differences man.
This is to make the OP firm on one balanced rig and not make him ask any more questions.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

Kingstons are good but if i were given a choice between kingston and corsair, i will blindly pick corsair. They have earned that kind of reputation from users worldwide.

So op will decide here which ram he will go for.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 4, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Kingstons are good but if i were given a choice between kingston and corsair, i will blindly pick corsair. They have earned that kind of reputation from users worldwide.



Yup. Corsair all the way.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 5, 2011)

For 100 rs more i will prefer Corsair for sure 

---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 AM ----------

===========================================

*Thanks to all for great help.....I am going to buy machine in next week.*


----------

